# Putting up a field fence



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 18, 2012)

Here are the basics of putting up a field fence. If you have questions or would like to have more pictures of something let me know. Hopefully this helps anyone who needs it.








You dig a hole anywhere you need a post. Duh





Then you bury it and let it set for a few days.





You then put in the brace posts. You also use the wire to help make it stronger.




















Close up.




















Strength wire top.





Strength wire bottom.

After you have all posts in and set, brace posts ready, strength wire, you are ready to put in T-posts. First use some kind of string to tie and pull along the path that the fence will go.





String tied.





Going the path of the fence.





Going around a middle post.






Put the T-posts in. Use the string as a guide.





T-posts in.






Then you start to attach the fencing to the starting post.















Roll out the fence.
















Once you have it all the way to the end of that stretch you attach some 2x4's to pull it. 















Do that on the top and bottom of the  boards. The way this was done is not ideal because we did not have the right straps.





Put it around a tree or a dummy post in order to pull from.





Use the come-alongs to tighten it up. Go along the fence make sure all is doing well and nothing is caught.
Pull that bad boy until you can't do it anymore. Make is TIGHT.





Walk along and make sure all is well. Nothing wrong.











If everything is good then attach the T-clips so the fence is with the T-posts. (No uploaded pictures. Sorry)   

Then start cutting and wrapping, strand by strand, to the post.





When you're done it should be just as tight as it was before you cut it.


----------



## autumnprairie (Aug 19, 2012)

great job now come do mine


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 19, 2012)

Nice photo directions!  Where were you last year when I was doing one


----------



## Alice Acres (Aug 19, 2012)

Great pictures!
Looks like you are in the woods


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you. This one is in the woods a bit. My buck pen which is much larger is completely in the woods.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Sep 29, 2012)

oh I Hope mine will turn out!  Your pictures and info should be a big help.  Thank you.


----------



## secuono (Sep 29, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_august2012_050.jpg
> You dig a hole anywhere you need a post. Duh


Freakishly hard & expensive or impossible DIY  if you live on a little mountain...


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 4, 2012)

How deep did you dig your posts?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 4, 2012)

I used 8 foot posts everywhere and I always dig mine 3.5 feet deep. That way I have enough for the 4 foot fence and I have 6 inches to spare and to put electric wire on the top.


----------

